# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Entregan 567 alpacas a pobladores de la comunidad de Mamanihuayta en Cusco

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Espinar, jun. 19 (ANDINA).-* Pobladores de la comunidad de Mamanihuayta, del distrito cusqueño de Coporaque, recibieron 567 alpacas de raza huacaya de manos de funcionarios de Xstrata Tintaya y de la Fundación Tintaya, como parte del proyecto de repoblamiento de camélidos andinos en la provincia de Espinar (Cusco).   __ _La comunidad de Mamanihuayta, del distrito de Coporaque (Cusco),_ _recibió 567 alpacas_ 
La minera realizó una inversión de 234 mil 800 soles en la adquisición de estos animales. Asimismo, llevó a cabo cinco cursos de capacitación dirigidos a 267 beneficiarios y equipó un botiquín veterinario. 
El presidente la comunidad Mamanihuayta, Dalmisio Coaquira, indicó que su comunidad se encuentra a más de 3 mil 800 metros sobre el nivel del mar y las condiciones son perfectas para poder criar estas alpacas.  
A su turno, el director ejecutivo de Fundación Tintaya, Ramiro Valdez, resaltó el trabajo conjunto realizado por el comité de obra de la comunidad y por el personal de la Fundación Tintaya, ya que hicieron posible este proyecto que se ejecutó con fondos del Convenio Marco.  
El objetivo de los proyectos agropecuarios que ejecuta la Fundación Tintaya, con fondos del Convenio Marco, es mejorar la calidad de vida de los pobladores de las comunidades aledañas a las operaciones de la mina Xstrata Tintaya, según las actividades y condiciones de cada zona intervenida. 
El Convenio Marco es un espacio de diálogo entre las autoridades, comunidades, la sociedad civil de Espinar y la empresa minera Xstrata Tintaya, cuyo fin es promover el desarrollo sostenible de la provincia.  
Dicho convenio se firmó el 3 de septiembre de 2003 y desde entonces ha permitido ejecutar más de 384 proyectos de desarrollo en beneficio de la población espinarense. Con los cuatro aportes Xstrata Tintaya ha entregado más de 31.6 millones de dólares a la provincia cusqueña de Espinar.  *Foto: Xtrata Tintaya*Temas similares: Artículo: Comunidad campesina de Yauyos apunta a producir 70 toneladas de trucha en jaulas flotantes Artículo: Comunidad de San Martín se impuso a más de 400 participantes en concurso Selva Ganadora 2010 Artículo: Entregan módulos de cuyes a asociaciones de productores agropecuarios de Mórrope Capacitan a 80 pobladores de Ucayali en perfeccionamiento de la acuicultura Entregan 745 camélidos a criadores para repoblar especie en Pasco

----------

